
How to fetch NYSE prices with simple bash script - darkduck
http://how-to.linuxcareer.com/how-to-fetch-nyse-prices-with-simple-bash-script
======
apaprocki
Sorry to be the one to say it, but...

<http://eoddata.com/about/terms.aspx>

    
    
      6. AUTOMATED DOWNLOADS
      5.1 Our data can be downloaded via the website, ftp, web  
      services and through our DataClient software. Automated
      downloads from our website through scripts or utilities
      (scraping) is not permitted. Any attempt to access our data
      via the website in an automated manner using download
      utilities will be blocked. If you would like to automate
      your downloads then you must use either the FTP site or our
      XML web service.

~~~
beaumartinez
> "Any attempt to access our data via the website in an automated manner using
> download utilities will be blocked."

Yeah, good luck with that.

~~~
getsat
I just tried to buy the historical 20 year NYSE data, but I can't complete the
checkout process. The Confirm page just refreshes itself when you submit the
form. :|

------
lrm242
Just use Yahoo Finance like the rest of the punters out there. Why on earth
would you scrape data this way when Yahoo gives you a simple, clean, dummy
proof API. You can get end of day prices, dividend information, volume, all
sorts of information.

~~~
veyron
I'm guessing the target audience isnt particularly sophisticated, given that
their "in-depth" howto on the linux kernel consists of menuconfig:
[http://how-to.linuxcareer.com/in-depth-howto-on-linux-kernel...](http://how-
to.linuxcareer.com/in-depth-howto-on-linux-kernel-configuration)

~~~
eli
Yeah, but the old (unofficial) Yahoo API is just a URL that gives a CSV file
you could open in Excel (or OpenOffice, whatever)

------
skeletonjelly
Better off using something like Yahoo! Query Language

[http://www.yqlblog.net/blog/2009/06/02/getting-stock-
informa...](http://www.yqlblog.net/blog/2009/06/02/getting-stock-information-
with-yql-and-open-data-tables/)

------
michaelcampbell
Does a wrapper around wget qualify as a "simple bash script"?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Can't get much simpler than that, right?

~~~
michaelcampbell
I guess, but the implication is that it's bash doing the work, when it is
clearly not.

